# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصاحف مخطوطة بخطوط متنوعة

## أحمد البكري

من نيجيريا






http://kanurimanuscripts.soas.ac.uk/Manuscript1.html








http://kanurimanuscripts.soas.ac.uk/Manuscript2.html









http://kanurimanuscripts.soas.ac.uk/Manuscript3.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W567/

----------


## أحمد البكري

من الفاتحة إلى الكهف
http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...ts/html/W853I/






من سورة مريم إلى سورة الناس

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...s/html/W853II/








http://art.thewalters.org/detail/dow...40834?pdf=true

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W577/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Data/WaltersManuscripts/html/W552/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W554/




http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W555/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W556/






http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W557/









http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W559/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W561/






http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W568/

http://art.thewalters.org/detail/dow...38427?pdf=true

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W569/

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.thedigitalwalters.org/Dat...pts/html/W575/

----------


## أحمد البكري

انظر:

http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+01\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+02\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+03\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+04\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+05\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+06\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+07\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+08\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+09\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/ig...anuscripts+10\
http://quransource.com/igallery34/igallery.asp?d=\manuscripts+11\

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

Share

Email

Earn




FacebookTwitterGoogle+Lockerz GrabDeliciousDiggGoogle BookmarksMySpaceStumbleUponRedditMessengerVodpodYahoo BookmarksBeboMister-WongWordPressGoogle ReaderOrkutXINGEvernoteNetvibes ShareStrandsPosterousBusiness ExchangeArtoTipdSmakNewsPlurkAIMYahoo MessengerIdenti.caMozillacaBlogger PostTypePad PostBox.netPinterestNetlogTechnorati FavoritesCiteULikeJumptagsHemidemiFunPInstapaperPhoneFavsXerpiNetvouzWinkDiigoBibSonomyBlogMarksTailrankStartAidKledyKhabbrMeneameYoolinkBookmarks.frTechnotizieNewsVineMultiplyFriendFeedPlaxo PulsePingSquidooProtopage BookmarksBlinklistFavesYiGGWebnewsSegnaloPushaYouMobSlashdotFarkAllvoicesJamespotImera BrazilTwiddlaLinkaGoGounalogHuggDiglogNowPublicTumblrLiveJournalCurrentHelloTxtSpurlYampleOneviewLinkatopiaSimpyLinkedInBuddyMarksAsk.com MyStuffViadeoMapleWistsConnoteaBackflipMyLinkVaultSiteJotSphinnDZoneCare2 NewsHyvesSphereBitty BrowserGabbrSymbaloo FeedsTagzaFolkdNewsTrustAmazon Wish ListPrintFriendlyRead It LaterTuentiEmailRediff MyPage
Google GmailYahoo MailHotmailAOL MailAny email




By Lockerz

----------


## أحمد البكري

bihari script


صيني

----------


## أحمد البكري

سلجوقي

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

http://art.thewalters.org/detail/dow...11860?pdf=true

----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري



----------


## أحمد البكري

> من نيجيريا
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://kanurimanuscripts.soas.ac.uk/Manuscript1.html
> 
> 
> ...


يبدو أن الموقع تعطل  فينظر:
http://digital.info.soas.ac.uk/10563/#page/35/mode/2up

----------

